# Hoppy Trails to you.



## chef_boy812 (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey there, beyond the smoking addiction I love to brew beer!!! Last Year I put in a hop garden. the front is Nugget, the second is Cascade, the third is another Nugget, and the last one which is kinda hard to see is Magnum.

Ibrew alot of IPA's and the like. they are the really hoppy ones, these are mostly high Alpha Acid varieties that are super bitter.


arn't they pretty, I wonder about a hoopy BBQ sauce. Hmmmmmm

I have them in a great place with lots of sun, they are much bigger than the ones I buy. still working on giving them the right amount of stress and love to maximize he AAU (alpha acid units)

I think I am going to work on that Hop BBQ Sauce. I will be sure to post.
Cheers


----------



## dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

MMmmmmm......BEER!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 14, 2008)

are they cannabated hops?


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 14, 2008)

chefboy, are they cannibated? Just curious if the secret is in the sauce!


----------



## richtee (Sep 14, 2008)

Ahhh dang... notta hop-head. Gimmie a malty dopple or an Ocktober any day. But good on you  brewing is tough... been there made lots of vinegar!  LOL


----------



## white cloud (Sep 14, 2008)

When I brewed beer alot I had planted two variaties of hops one being cascade and the other I think was hollitir ( spellded rong me sure) but were they ever aggressive plants. They started popping up 10 feet from the mother plant. I really should get back into brewin beer again seein how the price is going up here in a couple weeks


----------

